# Am I the only one getting a lot of repeat items?



## driftwoodisle (Apr 16, 2020)

Whether it be from shaking trees, popping balloons, in Nook's Cranny, or even DIY recipes, I'm getting quite a lot of repeats. I can't tell you how many typewriters I've found, and I've got about 6 repeat DIY recipes in my house with some appearing twice even in just those 6.
Is anyone else having this problem? It's making decorating my island quite frustrating since I'm barely getting any new items. I'm thinking this problem might be solved when Nook's Cranny upgrades since the price ceiling raises, but as of now it's really annoying.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 16, 2020)

You're not the only one. It's definitely a thing that happens. 

My game is finally starting to break free of the loop, it seems...(pretty much everything I got today was new). But, I was just as frustrated as you are not too long ago. Wish we had a way of knowing if it's something that will be patched out. (It should be).


----------



## driftwoodisle (Apr 16, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> You're not the only one. It's definitely a thing that happens.
> 
> My game is finally starting to break free of the loop, it seems...(pretty much everything I got today was new). But, I was just as frustrated as you are not too long ago. Wish we had a way of knowing if it's something that will be patched out. (It should be).



man.. I really hope this happens for me soon! i got one or two new items yesterday, so I hope that means I'll stop getting so many repeats soon. I hope they patch this out.


----------



## Edge (Apr 16, 2020)

This happens with diy recipes with me. The past two days I keep getting repeat recipes, and I don’t tt so I know there has to be more out there.


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm getting repeat items, specifically diys. Not only am I getting repeat diys, a lot of them are the diys you get at the very beginning/ can buy at nooks cranny QnQ so theyre not really useful for trades. I'm nowhere near having all of the diys/ items, so its really frustrating that all i seem to get are repeats :c


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 17, 2020)

Most of the time when I get repeat furniture/clothes from villagers/trees/balloons, it ends up being new color versions, so I don't mind those as much. They also can be decent for giving to the villagers as gifts or for selling for bells.

DIY repeats is definitely becoming more and more of a thing, even though there's still a lot I need. Luckily there's another person who has a character on my island, so I just give him repeats, as sometimes he needs them. And he does the same vice versa, so it does help a bit for that issue. DIY repeats that we both have sucks though. Can't put them in storage and been getting too many, so just saving the rares/most popular ones, and selling the rest to Nook's Cranny (even though they're a pathetic 200 bells).


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2020)

RNG is a cruel mistress. My one villager, Quillson, likes to craft at his DIY bench a lot. And I'd say 70% of the time, he's making golden candlesticks. I've got so many golden candlestick recipes.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> RNG is a cruel mistress. My one villager, Quillson, likes to craft at his DIY bench a lot. And I'd say 70% of the time, he's making golden candlesticks. I've got so many golden candlestick recipes.



Those are nice but cost 2 gold nuggets...yike!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> Those are nice but cost 2 gold nuggets...yike!



Huge money if they ever go on the hot item list -- 40,000 Bells per. I've got like two and a half stacks of golden nuggets in my storage, lol.


----------



## dino (Apr 17, 2020)

i have an entire beach side filled with duplicate DIYs. it's an issue lmfao.
i wouldn't necessarily mind the repeat items if i was getting alternative colors, since we can't customize yet. but! nay! it's all the same color of the same item (record player, mixer, amp i'm looking at you). why couldn't my pink luck have gone to a cute-island-designing player instead ksnhkjf


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 17, 2020)

I think it’s like that item group algorithm from previous Animal Crossing games, where some items show up much more often while others are rarely sold. They do this to encourage trading, to make the games more interactive.


----------



## Zura (Apr 17, 2020)

Ooooooooooh boy, you don't know the half of it. Two of my villagers gave me the same toaster, 4 of my villagers gave me the same relay tank, I keep shooting down fuzzy sweaters and leaf DIYs and every bottle seems to be something I already have. It makes me so sad seeing other people that don't TT have tons of stuff unlocked while I'm just getting the same things over and over


----------



## aria2232 (Apr 17, 2020)

Same here, lots of repeated DIY and items being sold in nook's cranny. My floor is a dumping ground for them DIYs..and Isabelle keeps mentioning there are complains about them, lol


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Huge money if they ever go on the hot item list -- 40,000 Bells per. I've got like two and a half stacks of golden nuggets in my storage, lol.



I only get golden nuggets from mystery island but never from my own island.  I had 4 but use one for the golden slingshot so now down to 3.

40K is a lot but not worth it since that thing cost 2 gold nuggets.  Not even 200K for me since gold nuggets are so rare for me.  It all RNG but bad RNG nonetheless.  Though on my first island I had like 5 gold nuggets in less than a week of play.  On this island which is near 3 weeks, 4 gold nuggets total.

Probably has something to do with Bunny Day.  In any case damn you have a lot of gold nuggets!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> I only get golden nuggets from mystery island but never from my own island.  I had 4 but use one for the golden slingshot so now down to 3.
> 
> 40K is a lot but not worth it since that thing cost 2 gold nuggets.  Not even 200K for me since gold nuggets are so rare for me.  It all RNG but bad RNG nonetheless.  Though on my first island I had like 5 gold nuggets in less than a week of play.  On this island which is near 3 weeks, 4 gold nuggets total.
> 
> Probably has something to do with Bunny Day.  In any case damn you have a lot of gold nuggets!



I bonked my rocks daily, did a lot of NMT islands trying to find Skye and bonked all the rocks on those. I also popped balloons every 10 minutes and got a fair bit of them from blue balloon gifts as well. They just added up, lol.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I bonked my rocks daily, did a lot of NMT islands trying to find Skye and bonked all the rocks on those. I also popped balloons every 10 minutes and got a fair bit of them from blue balloon gifts as well. They just added up, lol.



I did most of it during Bunny Day so unfortunately bad time.  Most of my mystery island run was during Bunny Days.  The two time I went on a run after Bunny Days, both days I got gold nugget each.  Bunny Day really messes things up.

I shot like 6 blue balloons today, all items. Usually I get iron nuggets or clay.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 17, 2020)

it shouldn't be possible to get repeats of the tutorial diys youre required to learn and make and yet ive been getting an absurd amount of them. cant trade or give them to anyone because everyone has them x'D

like i guess you could argue if you tried really hard that its possible for the player to never learn the tutorial diys and just get the furniture from another player if thats possible in a few cases, but why would anyone go through the trouble of that


----------



## Dewy (Apr 17, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I think it’s like that item group algorithm from previous Animal Crossing games, where some items show up much more often while others are rarely sold. They do this to encourage trading, to make the games more interactive.



Yes, this! I assume it is intentionally done this way like it has been in the past. 
New Leaf was the same way (for example, my town seemed to always have rococo items appearing, while my friend’s town was always getting polka dot set furniture)


----------



## Miqo (Apr 17, 2020)

I've dropped a DJ's turntable from balloons twice now. Got many of the same recipes from villagers.. it's quite annoying.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 17, 2020)

I have been having the same issue. I think everyone is. The repeats are frustrating, but it's just a part of the game that we gotta deal with. I would just suggest trading with others to get new stuff. That's what I have been doing anyways.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> It makes me so sad seeing other people that don't TT have tons of stuff unlocked while I'm just getting the same things over and over



You can trade/buy DIYs. For non DIY items, you might want to look for someone hosting a catalogue party.


----------

